# Spider ID Resources



## Ungoliant

This thread is for links that may be helpful when trying to identify spiders. If you have any additional links, please post them replies, and I'll add them to this list. (I'm only linking to BugGuide articles. I'm not going to post links to BugGuide nodes, because there are a lot of them, and you can easily look them up.)

*Anatomy/Terminology*


Common and Scientific Names of Arachnids (AAS): 2003 edition (PDF)
World Spider Catalog
Glossary of Spider Terminology (Spiders.us)
Anatomy of a Spider (BugGuide): for deciphering written descriptions

*General Identification Information*

Spider Identification Guide (Spiders.us): common U.S. species
Spider Species Identification Guides (Spiders.us): common U.S. species
Spiders on the Web: photos sorted by family
Spiders on the Web: high-resolution photos of common spiders and other arachnids
Common United States Spiders: Spiderzrule could be organized more efficiently, but there are some nice photos.
Similar Looking Spiders in Different Families (BugGuide): and how to distinguish between them
List of non-native arthropods in North America. Part II (BugGuide): Sometimes you can ID these at the genus or even species level, because there are simply no other members of the family in North America.

*Information Sorted by Appearance or Anatomical Features*


Key to Spider Families (American Museum of Natural History)
Spider Eye Arrangements (BugGuide)
Spider Sign - Webs, Egg Sacs & More (BugGuide)
Australian Spider Identification Location Chart: sorts spiders by how they use silk and where they are commonly found
Black / Dark Brown and White Spiders (BugGuide)
Spiders with Red Coloring or Markings (BugGuide)
Arthropod Pathogenic Fungi (BugGuide): images of spiders with fungal infections

*Information That Focuses on Particular Locations*


Australian Spider Identification Location Chart: sorts spiders by how they use silk and where they are commonly found
Checklist of British Spiders (British Arachnological Society)
Spiders (UK Safari)
Spiders of Europe
Spiders of the Netherlands
Checklist of Trinidad and Tobago Spiders: spider families

*Spider Families, Genera, and Species

Araneidae (orb-weavers)*

Ventral images of some Araneidae (BugGuide)
The Larger Male Orb Weavers (BugGuide)
A Photographic Guide to the Female Genitalia of Orb Weavers (Araneidae) (BugGuide): for those who have the tools and the inclination to take a close look
_Araneus_​
Small Eastern _Araneus_: A Habitus-based Key (BugGuide)
Small Western _Araneus_: A Habitus-based Guide (BugGuide)
    Large Male _Araneus_: A Range and Habitus-based Guide (BugGuide)

*Lycosidae (wolf spiders)*

Wolf Spider Ventrals (BugGuide)

*Salticidae (jumping spiders)*

Guide to Common Jumping Spiders (BugGuide): "Jumping spiders can often be identified from a photo. However, written descriptions are based on adult specimens."
Jumping Spiders of the World: detailed descriptions, drawings, photos, and distribution maps
Jumping Spiders (Salticidae) of Massachusetts - Field Identification
Salticidae of the World

*Sicariidae*
_Loxosceles reclusa_ (brown recluse)​
How to Identify and Misidentify a Brown Recluse Spider: Rick Vetter's article

*Theridiidae (cobweb spiders)*

Differentiating Between _Latrodectus_ and _Steatoda_ Species (Widowman)
_Latrodectus_ (widow spiders)​
Widows (Widowman): lots of good information about identifying and keeping widows
How to Identify (and Misidentify) Brown Widow: illustrated guide by Rick Vetter

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2 | Helpful 9 | Useful 2


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Araneae- Spiders of Europe (In English and German)
Salticidae of the World (ID Key to the Salticidae)


----------



## Villagecreep

Another good site is https://www.whatsthatbug.com/ 
its helped me tons


----------



## checkmate

inaturalist.org is great if you want to know what people have found in your area (not just spiders)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pernicious

wetwork said:


> inaturalist.org is great if you want to know what people have found in your area (not just spiders)


 Very nice source! Recently been finding alot of these new guys and that site helped  snake head flies .lol 40 years tromping around in the nw u.s and never seen em  i was even a boyscout! Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WildSpider

This is a site I find helpful sometimes:
https://animaldiversity.org/

An example of a page I might find useful is:
https://animaldiversity.org/accounts/Araneus_diadematus/


----------



## The Snark

@Ungoliant How about you add this link to your above links? A how to guide to ID spiders going by their eyes: https://bugguide.net/node/view/84423
A magnifying glass and a little patience will get the ID down to the genus level of most spiders.

BTW, this link is dead:


Ungoliant said:


> Spider Identification Guide (Spiders.us): common U.S. species


A better link is the PDF:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-12-2-14.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3taj3PKgPPPz02GblBgV3B


----------



## Ungoliant

The Snark said:


> @Ungoliant How about you add this link to your above links? A how to guide to ID spiders going by their eyes: https://bugguide.net/node/view/84423
> A magnifying glass and a little patience will get the ID down to the genus level of most spiders.


It's already listed under "Information Sorted by Appearance or Anatomical Features."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Villagecreep

Hey @Ungoliant this is another great site that im a member of: https://spiderid.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

